# Dirty Diesel



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

This is how it looked when I purchased it last year in May.





Got the windows tinted the same day I got delivery. Also bought aero wipers, never been fan of old style wipers



Fitted HiD's few days later







Also swapped number plate bulbs with LED's



Found double din headunit fitting kit reasonably priced so bought it and next was fitting double din headunit 






*
Big Day came and got it remapped
*


Initially was very pleased as power increased from stock i.e. 125 to 148 bhp but now after searching for other tuners, have found one who can do same remap as BR-Performance which will take the car from *125 HP and 295 Nm to 186 Hp and 428 Nm.

*After searching over web again and again, finally decided to get Team Dynamics Imola's (18x8) in hyper silver and boy did I made right decision. They look amazing











Car needs lowering next, thinking of getting lowering springs which will slam it to 30 mm or 40 mm all around.
*
Update: 02/07/2013
*
Debadged it today using tooth floss, autoglym intensive tar remover, some hot water and finger n thumb :eusa_clap:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Holy crap that raise in tq.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice ride.

Nice pics.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That is a big improvement, I was offered a tune by the salesman, although I doubt it was Holden approved. With 163 HP and 360NM standard I was worried that the auto transmission would expire with a big increase in power and torque. Your car looks great, has it altered the fuel consumption in any way?


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

It depends on driving style but over all it has improved fuel consumption. Not sure about it when I get it remap again but then you have to compromise something to gain something :th_coolio:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When I was younger I belonged to a sporting car club and we used to help each other with modifications and even complete engine rebuilds. We found that a large increase in power and torque often resulted in better fuel economy in normal driving and you still had plenty of power for track days. We were using carby engines though.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice.... Nice mods...


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Debadged it today, started with pouring hot water on badges to loosen the glue and then with tooth floss removed the badges. To remove the glue behind, I used Autoglym intensive tar remover and my finger n thumb to remove the residue left behind.

Pics updated in first thread


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your car looking great! That whole blue look in the back did it in for me. Keep it up.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Got DPF removed today, throttle seems more responsive now.

Stage 2 remap is next.....stay tuned


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Got DPF removed today, throttle seems more responsive now.
> 
> Stage 2 remap is next.....stay tuned


Sweet how much drama was it. To delete this on Dodge pickups its an exhaust pipe moddification plus a tune remap.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sweet how much drama was it. To delete this on Dodge pickups its an exhaust pipe moddification plus a tune remap.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Had to remove the exhaust from car, opened it and took the DPF out. Weld it back and exhaust went back on car. 

After only 60k miles, DPF looked really bad and was completely clogged.Rest was ECU tweak, now there is no light for DPF on dash and limp mode is gone forever

Happy days :smileystooges:


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Got my pressed plates today...........


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Learned something new -- I didn't realize that GB motor vehicle plates were colour-coded, white for front and yellow for rear!


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

*Update: 04/10/2013*

Got cruze stage 2 remapped last friday, tuner claimed it should be producing 190+ HP and 400+ Nm. Couldn't put it on rollers due to shortage of time but drive was amazing. I could feel the torque and the pull while accelerating.

Had it on rollers today to find out actual power and wola.........188 HP & 463 Nm mg:



the tuner said, his rollers always give 10-12 HP less as result for some reason, try checking somewhere else too and it should be near 200 HP :happy:


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

*Update: 09/11/13*

Fitted rear view camera (bought from eBay) on my cruze along with AVIC-F220 navigation system to go with my headunit. For the price, picture quality is very good. Pics to follow as it was already dark when I finished working on it and its been raining for last 10 days so car needs cleaning as well ccasion14:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why are HP and NM used together, in Australia we use KW and NM as both are metric.


----------



## baionescu (Oct 22, 2013)

i am thinking of getting 2 DIN headunit instead of dedicated chevrolet cruze 7" touch screen with dvd and gps head unit but i don't know how do you manage to access car settings without stock controls and if the 2 din unit works with steering wheel controls.

thank you


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nicely done! I'm impressed!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Why are HP and NM used together, in Australia we use KW and NM as both are metric.


It's Britain. Where do you think the US got its system of measures. At least we didn't go halfway to metric.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Devilz said:


> *Update: 04/10/2013*
> 
> Got cruze stage 2 remapped last friday, tuner claimed it should be producing 190+ HP and 400+ Nm. Couldn't put it on rollers due to shortage of time but drive was amazing. I could feel the torque and the pull while accelerating.
> 
> ...


FWIW, 188 HP at the *rear wheels *means something like *210-220 HP *at the *flywheel*, depending up which transmission you have, manual or automatic.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> FWIW, 188 HP at the *rear wheels *means something like *210-220 HP *at the *flywheel*, depending up which transmission you have, manual or automatic.


It's manual transmission.

Here is the picture of rear camera on Pioneer headunit


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

SaNAV on my headunit, it changes to night mode when headlights are turned ON


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

did your install the double din yourself or had a shop do it? looks great looking to do that in my cruze


----------

